# BlessedWithGoats Journal: Happy Birthday Gia!



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 11, 2015)

I might sound a little confusing on my posts... I say that my does are expecting kids for the first time, but yet I've milked a goat... I'll explain. 
I got my first two goats (both of my does) in June 2014. That same month, my Dad got a doe (sister to Latte) that was in milk. (Terminology??) I learned how to milk on her and two other goats (my friend, who we bought them from) had, and then we brought her home. I was the one who milked her most of the time throughout the Summer and Fall.  My friend didn't breed my girls, as they were on the smaller side, and she didn't want them to have problems because the babies were too large. Hence why I was looking for a Nigerian Dwarf or smaller-sized buck, and ended up getting Bergie (Bergamot).  So my does are FF's this year, and it's also a first for me!  (My rabbit had a litter of kits this year, which was also a first for both of us!)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats - both on the buns and the goats. What breeds are your does? Just mixes? 

What breed on the rabbits? They were very cute


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you! One is a Alpine/Saanen/Nubian (Latte), and the other is a Alpine/Saanen (Cookie). 
The rabbits are mixed breeds too, but I think they have part Flemish Giant.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

I haven't yet introduced my rabbits to y'all! How unthoughtful of me! 
Here's a picture of my buck, Benny. 




My doe, Violet, looks similar to him, except she's got lavender-gray markings... picture coming soon!
EDIT: Here's a pic of Violet! 



My 8 week old doe Sweetheart... daughter of Benny and Violet.  Picture of her coming soon too hopefully!
EDIT:


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 28, 2015)

@Southern by choice... remember how you told me I'd have to change my name to BlessedWithGoatsandMoreGoatsandMoreGoats? Well, I'm on my way there!  I got another dairy goat doe yesterday! 
Basil is a one year old Alpine/Nubian/Saanen mix!  She's brown with white markings, and a black dorsal stripe.  I have to get some pictures so y'all can see her! 
~BWG


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's Basil!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 29, 2015)

what a cutie!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks @Hens and Roos!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on the new goat


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 29, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats on the new goat


 Thank you!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 1, 2015)

A month and a half left before my does are due to kid?? For real???! Yes!!!!!!!!! So excited.... it's finally almost here! 
In the meantime, here's a picture of my LGD Compadre!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 2, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Cute!


 Thank you!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 9, 2015)

@Samantha drawz... here's two pics of my bunny I told you about that lived to be 8 years old!  Miss this rabbit... :'(



Think this one's from August of last year...
And this one...


I think is from November of last year. 
~BWG


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 9, 2015)

What a cutie- we have one mixed breed coming up on 6 years....he gets spoiled  just don't tell the others


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 9, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> What a cutie- we have one mixed breed coming up on 6 years....he gets spoiled  just don't tell the others


Thank you @Hens and Roos!  He was such a good bunny... 
Aww! I'm sure your 6yo rabbit loves all the extra attention!  Would love to see a pic if you have time!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 10, 2015)

Aw. I have an older guy too, I think he's about 5 now? I'm becoming more protective of him, not letting him be as free as before (he is, but currently transitioning, a free range bunny)


----------



## samssimonsays (May 10, 2015)

Oh he is adorable!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 11, 2015)

CochinBrahmaLover:) said:


> Aw. I have an older guy too, I think he's about 5 now? I'm becoming more protective of him, not letting him be as free as before (he is, but currently transitioning, a free range bunny)


 Aww!  What kind of bunny is he?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 11, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Oh he is adorable!


 Thanks Samantha!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 4, 2015)

Buddy's horns are quite big already!  3 weeks old today!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 12, 2015)

Okay, I have REALLY been absent here.... I didn't yet tell y'all about my new buck! 
His name is Ashton, and he's an Alpine/Oberhasli mix!  <3 this guy!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 12, 2015)

Still have Bergamot too, Ashton's owners were selling him and his mom, so we got them both... my Dad has the mom, and I kept the buck!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 13, 2015)

goat math at work!  nice looking guy!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Hens and Roos!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 13, 2015)

Buttercup is being weaned now... she's mostly weaned, spending most of her days and nights in a separate pen with Basil.


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 6, 2015)

some amazing animals you haave there. all beautiful. really makes me want goats lol..


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey ... you haven't updated in a while. 
How are things going?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks @leanneellison1979!  I love goats!! What kind of goats are you thinking of getting?

Aww, thanks Southern!  Things are going pretty well here thanks! Had a wedding we went to this weekend, so haven't been on for a few days.   I still have Compadre near the goats, but not with them; he still growls/snarls at them through the door that separates them sometimes.  He's been there for probably a couple of weeks. And it's getting harder to "take him to the ground", aka laying him on his side, for corrections... is there anything else I can do instead? I must say though, I'm pleased because he seems to listen better now to my verbal scoldings to leave the goats alone, and will usually stop after a few seconds.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

I've started the process of de-horning Ashton via the banding method; his horns should hopefully fall off soon! Once I see how that goes, I'll probably do one or two of my girls at a time until they're all done.  I like the horns, but personally, right now I think it's dangerous to keep them. :}
Also, excited for baby goats, hopefully in March/April! I believe all three of my older girls are expecting in April! Yay!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2015)

BWG would you take pictures of the process, a great learning tool and would be very beneficial. 

Hope all goes well.

And yay for kidding!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 16, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I've started the process of de-horning Ashton via the banding method; his horns should hopefully fall off soon! Once I see how that goes, I'll probably do one or two of my girls at a time until they're all done.  I like the horns, but personally, right now I think it's dangerous to keep them. :}
> Also, excited for baby goats, hopefully in March/April! I believe all three of my older girls are expecting in April! Yay!





I was thinking about dehorning my only goat with horns, Magnolia, but I've heard that cosmetic dehorning leaves big holes in the top of their heads for months. I've never heard of banding horns though. Let us know how it works out! 

I can't wait to see your kids! How many goats do you have?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

Sure! I can definitely try to get some pics of the process! And hopefully when I do the girls I can get pics of the beginning too! 
Thank you! 
I just LOVE baby goats; they're so cute! Wow, I've had goats for about a year and a half now I believe!  I love em!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I was thinking about dehorning my only goat with horns, Magnolia, but I've heard that cosmetic dehorning leaves big holes in the top of their heads for months. I've never heard of banding horns though. Let us know how it works out!
> 
> I can't wait to see your kids! How many goats do you have?


With banding, you use the castrator to put bands around the base of the horn, and it eventually cuts the circulation off I guess, and they fall off... I'll try to get pics after they fall off to show what his head looks like! Hopefully there won't be any big holes! :O  
Thank you!! I have 6 right now, 3 does, 1 doeling, and 2 bucks!  Basil, Cookie, and Latte are the does, Buttercup is the doeling, she's this years baby girl that I had! and then Ashton and Bergamot are the bucks!  Cookie and Latte are my two original goats that I started out with!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok, thanks! 

I have 2 does, Magnolia and Kendall, 1 buck, Romeo, and my younger brother has Magnolia's twin sister, Penelope. Magnolia and Penelope were our two original goats. We got them in August of 2014.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

Yw!
Oh cool! What kind of goats are they? Mine are mixes, but almost all of them have Alpine and/or Nigerian in them!  I'd like to go towards bigger goats though!  I'd like to get more Alpines!  I love my Nigie cross doeling though, and one of the bucks is Nigerian; he's a really nice little goat!  I got my goats in June of '14 I believe!  My Dad has the sister to Latte, as well as her daughter, he has the mother of Ashton, and my sis has a wether.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 16, 2015)

Magnolia and Penelope are Miniature Fainting goats, and I love them! They are both so sweet and rarely get into trouble, unlike the other two.  Kendall and Romeo are Mini-Lamancha's. 

ETA, Kendall is in my profile picture.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

Aww, cool! I've heard of and seen pics/video of fainting goats, but never met one that I know of!  Kendall and Buttercup kind of have similar coloring! Buttercup is mostly white, with black and brown markings!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's some pictures: 

Magnolia

 
Penelope
 
Sorry, I don't have a current picture of Romeo right now.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

Aww! That's cute that the twins have identical-type spots/markings! I love Magnolia's coloring!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's a pic of Ashton's horns; sorry it's not the best picture, but I drew red lines approximately where the bands are on his horns.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 16, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! That's cute that the twins have identical-type spots/markings! I love Magnolia's coloring!



Thank you! 

I'll try to get a picture of Romeo tomorrow.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 16, 2015)

How old is Ashton?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

Cool! Thanks! 
Ashton was born this April.  His horns are huge! I'm wondering if its from the Oberhasli in him?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 17, 2015)

I love Oberhasli goats! Is Ashton half Oberhasli?
BTW, he's is very handsome, I saw a picture of him when he was younger too.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 17, 2015)

Here are two pictures of Romeo:


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you!  I believe he's at least half Oberhasli; I think his Dad was purebred Oberhasli, n I'm not sure what his mom is, if she's just Alpine, or a mix as well! 
Nice!  It's cute that he has similar markings on either side of him!  Does he like to be patted and paid attention to?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes, he loves attention, and he's very sweet.  I'm in the process of halter-training him right now.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2015)

Aww, cool! I love sweet goats!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2015)

I like your top picture, that's a cute pic of him.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 21, 2015)

How's Ashton doing?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 21, 2015)

He seems to be doing pretty good thanks! The horns still haven't fallen off as of this morning, but will check on him again after work when I feed the goaties!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 21, 2015)

When did you put the bands on?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 21, 2015)

2 weeks ago Wednesday!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh, ok. Did you or a vet put on the bands? 

Sorry for asking so many questions...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 21, 2015)

You don't have to be sorry!  I hope that this can be a learning experience for not only me, but for others too! I put the bands on, with my brother's help, after talking to my goat mentor about how to do it!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 17, 2016)

Have Ashton's horns fallen off yet?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm interested in the horn situation.....is this first goat you have tried with this method?   I have heard once or twice that others have used this method but, mostly we take care of horns at a week or so.   I have two doelings with horns & would try this if it isn't a messy thing.      Do know that a broken horn can bleed profusely.  

So, pics and info.....seems it would take more than 2 weeks.  I know when I banded young bucks that only took about 10 days but, all soft tissue.   Horns are different.   Is there a re-growth after this?   Did your mentor have some for you to see, etc.?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello @Goatgirl47 and @Mini Horses!
I'm still waiting for Ashtons horns to fall off... it looks like the bands are about halfway through the horn so far. 
Yes, Ashton's the first goat I'm trying with this method.  I was leaving the horns on originally, so I didn't do any dehorning before, but I believe I need to take them off now, for safety reasons. The goats may not be trying to hurt you, but even getting hit accidentally hurts! 
If we aren't able to get the band down far enough, there could be re-gowth of the horns.. we might end up having goats with scur-type horns, if that was the case. Hopefully not, but personally I think if that was the case, it would still probably be better than full horns. 
I saw some goats that had been dehorned this way, but I didn't really study them. :T


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 18, 2016)

OK -- we're waiting to see how this goes.   Thanks for sharing.

Like the clove oil method (?) many are waiting to find a better way than the dreaded burn off.   Really,  I hate that process.  Feel less issue with banding to castrate as I feel it isn't a lasting pain as I think the burn must be.   At least, when I've handled the banded areas a day or two later, no complaints.

Yes, agree that a short stub of horn would be less of an issue than a full set, safety wise.     So, hug Ashton for me!


----------



## sadieml (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm going to try clove oil injections on our boys.  They both have scurs, and I want to try to get rid of them without surgery.  I've read-up on the clove oil process and it sounds pretty good to me.  I'll be sure to post how things go.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> OK -- we're waiting to see how this goes.   Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Like the clove oil method (?) many are waiting to find a better way than the dreaded burn off.   Really,  I hate that process.  Feel less issue with banding to castrate as I feel it isn't a lasting pain as I think the burn must be.   At least, when I've handled the banded areas a day or two later, no complaints.
> 
> Yes, agree that a short stub of horn would be less of an issue than a full set, safety wise.     So, hug Ashton for me!



Some vets will give goat kids a sedative and a nerve block while burning the horn buds. Our local vets said they do it, so I think that's the route I'll go with my next goat kids.  Or maybe Clove oil...
I don't know for sure. 

Have you seen this article? 

http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/horns-dis-bud-polled.31/


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 16, 2016)

Update! 
Ashton's horns haven't fallen off yet, as of the last time I've seen him today, but... I banded Latte's horns probably around a month ago, and on Sunday she lost one of them! I found her when I was going to give the goats water. She had some blood down her face, but wasn't bleeding profusely. I applied some blood-stop powder, put a cloth on top, and wrapped her head in vet wrap.
I will hopefully post pictures after the process is completed; I still have to get pics of where the horn was, after I get the bandage off. 
So far she seems to be doing well, for which I'm thankful!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 16, 2016)

My guy Zeus lost one of his we banded a couple of weeks ago but the other side is still there


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 16, 2016)

Aww!  Was he the one with scurs?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 17, 2016)

It was more than scurs.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 25, 2016)

Latte lost her other horn tonight! Hopefully I will get a few more pictures soon, and then do a picture update of the dehorning process with her! Basil lost one horn as well!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 26, 2016)

Here is the promised picture update on the dehorning process! 
Please note that:
*I haven't done this enough times to know if there is a high likelihood of dangers/etc., so can't really advise on if this is the best method or not to dehorn goats 
*I'm not taking credit for the outcome  I wasn't alone in this; God blessed me, and I had someone wonderful giving me advice throughout the process. 

So without further ado, picture update! If you have questions, please feel free to ask them, and I will try to answer them if I can! 

First, Latte, before we started this process:




January first, Latte before putting the bands on. Note the hair around her horns.





One of the pairs of scissors I used to cut the hair around the horn. I tried an electric razor, but found that a smaller pair of scissors than those below worked best to trim the hair.




More to come shortly!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 26, 2016)

Latte after trimming around her horns.




Individual pic of right horn, with shaved area. See the little hairs on her head near the horn? You want to try to get these as short as possible, get as close to the skin as you can! I don't know if I trimmed more after these photo's or not.




Left horn, with shaved area. Again, the hair near her horn looks a little long in this pic. It could be because of the camera, but we want them as short as we can without hurting her.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 26, 2016)

Started putting the band on. I wouldn't leave the band in the spot it is in the first pic below; you'll see in the next pics how the band was moved lower. If it is left in the spot it's in in the pic below, you may end up having a stub of horn left. (I can't say yet whether Latte has any stubs of horn yet, since it's so recent.  I don't think she will, but cannot say for sure yet.) You put the band on, using the bander, as far down as you can. Then you have to try to slide the band down further, until it is at the base of the horn. Try to make sure as little hair as possible gets caught under the band, it can cause them pain. This is why we shave it as close as possible. 





Both bands on.




Close up of where the band pretty much needed to be. Ignoring the horn way on the left of the picture, the left-front portion of the band in this picture could move down a tad more.




Another pic of both bands on.




I originally was putting gray tape to help keep the bands on, but I found I didn't really need it. With the other three I did after her and Ashton, I don't think I put any gray tape at all.  And if their hair gets caught under the tape, it can cause them pain. 
My goats seemed to be kind of dopey/in pain the first day I put the bands on. But after that, they seemed to do pretty well!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 26, 2016)

This was a little over a month after I had put the bands on. After a while, you will likely start to see where the band has cut through the horn. 




Here she lost her first horn... This was on Feb 14th; so about 6 weeks since the bands were put on for her!  I applied blood stop powder to her horn-area, put a cloth on top of it, and then used vet wrap around her head. I checked a few times to make sure the vet wrap wasn't choking her/wasn't too tight.  You'll see black-colored stuff down her face... she had some blood that had run down her face, and I guess the blood stop powder made it look black. The bump on the far right-top of her head is the green cloth that I put on before the vet wrap.




I believe it was the next morning I cut the vet wrap... I was advised to cut it so that it wasn't too long, but don't take it all the way off, otherwise it could start bleeding again. In the pic below, the vet wrap had come off, but the cloth was still stuck to her head. It finally came off, but for Basil's horn and Latte's second horn, I used the vet wrap only. 




A pic after the cloth had fallen off. It looks a little pussy or something to me. I think I gave her some garlic, in sweet feed, sometime after it fell off. 




I'll try to get another picture after the area has cleaned up a bit, and looks better. 

Final pic of the update... both horns are off! She still has the vet wrap on after this evening, I'll try to get a pic of her without it, after it comes off!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow, thanks for documenting and sharing all that Blessed! That looks GREAT! I'm really interested in finding out if she or any of the others start growing scurs after a while from doing it this way.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 27, 2016)

You're welcome @Latestarter!  Thank you for your compliment!
@Southern by choice had initially requested that I take pictures of the process, so I want to say thanks Southern as well! 
I'm interested to see if any of them grow scurs too!  I think they likely won't have scurs if you get the band far enough down... I think we got them far enough down, hoping they'll be scur-free! 

I think I felt Latte's baby(ies) move today! I felt a little "bump" a couple of times!  And I think I felt Cookie's the other day too!!  I LOVE kidding season! I'm thinking of going with a naming convention this year... not 100% sure yet though!  Only a few days over a month before my first doe, Cookie, is due! Woohoo!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 27, 2016)

WOW, I so appreciate your documentation AND pics!   How old was Latte when you banded her?  horns look pretty "matured" as they don't have the pink look that those young ones horns have.  It seems that other than first day or two, there was not much noticeable discomfort, annoyance, etc. during the process.

I have not ever tried this but sure would.   Has your "mentor/advisor" made any comments about best age?  I'm wondering if they need to be matured before this process.  It would "seem" that would give better results with less bleeding but, who knows unless they've done it.  Also, with the active growth of young horns, it would grow longer much faster than the band worked through.

I'll be watching for updates on Latte and her eventual outcome, i.e regrowth, hair, etc.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 27, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> WOW, I so appreciate your documentation AND pics!   How old was Latte when you banded her?  horns look pretty "matured" as they don't have the pink look that those young ones horns have.  It seems that other than first day or two, there was not much noticeable discomfort, annoyance, etc. during the process.
> 
> I have not ever tried this but sure would.   Has your "mentor/advisor" made any comments about best age?  I'm wondering if they need to be matured before this process.  It would "seem" that would give better results with less bleeding but, who knows unless they've done it.  Also, with the active growth of young horns, it would grow longer much faster than the band worked through.
> 
> I'll be watching for updates on Latte and her eventual outcome, i.e regrowth, hair, etc.



Hi Mini Horses!

Latte is almost 3 years old now!  Agreed, for the most part, I didn't really see much discomfort, etc., just that first day pretty much, and after the horns fell off.  She seems to be doing well, so I'm thankful for that! 

No, I don't recall my goat mentor mentioning a best age to dehorn in this manner, and I don't recall reading about it anywhere...  I actually banded Buttercup's horns as well, and she will be one in June.  So far her bands look to be partway through. I don't think I ever thought of that point about how it would work on a younger goat, so thank you for bringing that up!  It will be interesting to see how it works on a younger goat like Buttercup, vs. an older goat like Latte!


----------



## sadieml (Feb 28, 2016)

@BlessedWithGoats -  Thank so much for this banding info and pics.  I am still dragging my feet on the whole issue.  I am strongly considering clove oil for my boys' scurs, but I am hoping that this banding thing will work our well since I would rather not inject or burn if possible.  Can't wait to see close-ups of the horn-free heads, and hoping there will be no scurs.  Thanks, again.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 27, 2016)

Cookie died on Monday.  I'm not sure at this point what caused it, but have a couple ideas, thanks to some friends/goaties.  I will miss Cookie dearly. She was my favorite doe, so sweet. I now know the pain some of you have felt when you've lost a doe. 
I am bottle feeding her two girls now, and they are doing well on the bottle.  They are gifts from God, little rays of sunshine.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 27, 2016)

So sorry again


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry about Cookie


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow, that's terrible!  Deepest sympathies to you I hope it wasn't something that could affect the rest of your herd.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 28, 2016)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate it! 
@Latestarter... thanks! I don't think it's a contagious disease, but something like worms or calcium deficiency. So right now I am treating my other girls, and hope they stay healthy!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 28, 2016)

so sorry to hear this


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 28, 2016)

So sorry.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 28, 2016)

Had she just freshened?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you!
@babsbag  She had her kids about 3 1/2 weeks before she died.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## sadieml (Apr 28, 2016)

I am so heart-broken for you.  I will definitely pray for you, your family, and your herd.

Are you having an autopsy done?  I hope it was nothing dangerous to the herd, especially her babies.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you @sadieml!  She was a special girl.
No, I didn't have an autopsy done... I don't think it was anything contagious, thankfully. I'm just trying to help keep the other ones healthy now...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2016)

So sorry about Cookie.
I do know how you feel.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks OFA! I thought of you and Coleus, and know I really know what it feels like.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 26, 2016)

Just wanted to update on dehorning Buttercup... her horns were still growing, and the banding of her horns didn't work. The bands finally fell off, it looks like. Horns? Still intact, just oddly shaped. So, I shall wait a while, and hopefully try again when her horns don't seem to be growing much.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 26, 2016)

That's disheartening.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 26, 2016)

I can chalk it up to experience at least!  Now I know to wait on the younger ones, till their horns have stopped growing!


----------



## sadieml (May 26, 2016)

One of Jaeger's scurs is threatening to grow right down into his head.   I'm not quite sure what to do, to be honest.  I think I'm going to try banding it and just pray that it works.  I'll let you know if it does.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 26, 2016)

Yikes! @OneFineAcre did the banding method for one of his bucks that had scurs too... he may be able to give you additional advice on how that went/works!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 26, 2016)

One side cut clean through at his scull perfectly
The other side took longer the band got weak and we had to add another
Only got about half of it
I'll get a pic


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 27, 2016)

Thanks OFA!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2016)

Do goats horns ever stop growing? I thought they grow their entire life...just slower as they age?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 2, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> Do goats horns ever stop growing? I thought they grow their entire life...just slower as they age?


Good question! I honestly don't know the answer to that...
@OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @babsbag?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 2, 2016)

No idea really. I always disbud so no adult goats with horns. I had Boers with horns and once they reached maturity I don't recall that their horns were growing, at least not at any noticeable rate over a few years.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 2, 2016)

No idea
I disbud


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 3, 2016)

With the horned goats, they do seem to continue growing. We removed horns off one of our does and she did have a small growth but it got knocked off. Nothing has grown back and I don't expect it to. I bought a lamancha buck 2 yr old, his owner had his nasty scurs removed (like thick, short horns) and he has very small scurs but the can be cut with hoof trimmers if I felt the need to.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 7, 2016)

After looking at some pics of our buck Ruger i would say they continue to grow just slower with age. He is now 4yrs old and his horns have definitely grown. I think i am going to try to start taking yearly pics of his horns so i can gauge how much growth there is, assuming he keeps his horns. Honestly at this point  i think they are two big to remove in any fashion.

This is Ruger when we got him, roughly 2yrs old Spring 2014



 


 

Ruger Jan-2015(horrible pic i know)


 

I have some current pics at home i will upload.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 7, 2016)

Some thoughts on God's Mercy and Cookies death...
I thought of something yesterday. "God knew." He knew I was going to lose Cookie, and that I'd need her girls to look like her. He knew! And he gave me such precious gifts to remember her by! They all look like her.
I see Cookie in the face Buttercup sometimes makes. In Shaya's sweet personality. I see these reminders of her, and I've been blessed. Cookie may no longer be with us, but she left behind a wonderful trio of daughters and her precious grandson.  my girl Cookie, and miss her dearly.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 4, 2016)

Shaya continues to be a blessing in my life! My heart is filled with such love for this sweet girl. She is affectionate, and voluntarily comes over to see me sometimes. She's a pretty girl, and reminds me so much of her Momma. God is very good! He heals our pain, and comforts us. He gives us beautiful rays of sunshine to brighten the hard days. I miss Cookie. I will continue to love her. I am thankful for the time I had with her, and thankful for the daughters n grandkids she'll leave behind. 
Thank you all for being there when Cookie died!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 25, 2016)

Miracle, Alpine doeling  <3





Shaya


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone! I thought I should update on the dehorning process!
Quite a few months have passed since the goats were dehorned... Latte, Basil, and Ashton all seem to have small scurs currently.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 20, 2016)

That is wonderful!!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 21, 2016)

That is great news!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 21, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2016)

Last Friday I lost Buttercup; I am not 100% sure why, but I think it had to do with the cold weather. She was Cookies first kid, and my first kid born here.
Then on Sunday, my dear sweet Shaya wasn't feeling her best. We brought her inside to get warm. Tuesday I found out at the vets that she had pneumonia, and she seemed to be doing better in the afternoon. Wednesday morning she seemed worse, and we took her to the vets. They admitted her to the hospital, and before we got home, they called and told me she didn't make it. I am grateful for the time I had with her, and she will be missed.  She was my little Cookie. So much like her momma. I am so sad that she is gone.They found out that she had a liver abscess that ruptured and the pneumonia was secondary. :'(


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 17, 2016)

So sorry for the losses you've endured.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you FEM


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 17, 2016)

So, so Sorry for such a Loss!!....I know they meant so Much to you and it will certainly be some time before ya can put this behind ya...if ever....you can take consolation in knowing the cause of one and the weather up there has been Brutal for you and the animals....hold on to the Good memories and it will ease the pain hopefully, before too long a time....many here do share in your 'Grief'.....


----------



## babsbag (Dec 17, 2016)

I am sorry about the losses. It is so hard to lose any of them but two so close together make is doubly hard.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, so Sorry for such a Loss!!....I know they meant so Much to you and it will certainly be some time before ya can put this behind ya...if ever....you can take consolation in knowing the cause of one and the weather up there has been Brutal for you and the animals....hold on to the Good memories and it will ease the pain hopefully, before too long a time....many here do share in your 'Grief'.....


Thank you so much for your kind words.  Cookie meant so much to me, and when she died, it helped to have her daughter that was a lot like her. Losing Shaya is like losing another part of Cookie...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I am sorry about the losses. It is so hard to lose any of them but two so close together make is doubly hard.


Thank you @babsbag


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your losses


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 18, 2016)

So sorry about them.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 18, 2016)

What a shame... losing one is bad but two so close together is terrible. So sorry. I know you're going to miss them something awful. Haven't seen you on for quite a while, I hope other than your losses that all is well.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 18, 2016)

so sorry to hear


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 18, 2016)

That's terrible
So sorry for your loss


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 18, 2016)

So sorry


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 18, 2016)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you all


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you both. 

@Baymule and @Mike CHS... Thank you to you both as well.. You've helped me, probably without knowing it. I think seeing your lambing threads has helped encourage me to not give up on goats; sometimes I did feel partially like giving up. I looove baby goats, and I'm looking foward to kidding season, Lord Willing.  I look forward to seeing pics of your guys' lambs! Wishing everyone a Blessed kidding and lambing season.


----------



## TAH (Dec 19, 2016)

Double whammy that stinks!
Sorry!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks @TAH


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2016)

@BlessedWithGoats I am sorry that you lost your sweet babies, I well know the tears of grief. But I also know the joys of birth and renewal of life. I'll take the bad, as hard as it is, so I can have the good. The good far outweighs the bad. We can't let loss win, we can't give up because we lose our animals, no matter how bad it hurts. Hold your head high and be proud-YOU ARE A FARMER. And us farmers are made of strong stuff. We might have to have a melt down and cry our eyes out from time to time, but we get up, and we try again. If farmers quit because of a bad experience, the whole world would starve to death. You hang in there, you will have some fine baby goats. You can hug them tight and appreciate them all the more and tell them their Aunt Baymule loves them too!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 19, 2016)

thank you Bay!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)

I am so appreciative and thankful. The vet's office has been so supportive after Shaya died; they sent me their condolences via a sympathy card, and today I stopped by the office as asked... they gave me a Christmas present... Among other things, I was gifted with a stethoscope.  Happy tears! We had talked about ways of making sure the others didn't have pneumonia, and I think it was mentioned that I didn't have a stethoscope. That was so kind of them, whoever all was involved! I believe this will be a blessing to me with my herd in the future.  God Bless them for their kindness! It is so wonderful to see these acts of kindness/love around you!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow you hold on to that vet! How sweet!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)

They also waived her final bill... and 
ETA: appreciative/good tears


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)

Miss her


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 24, 2016)

Awwwww! She looked so sweet!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 24, 2016)

Devonviolet said:


> Awwwww! She looked so sweet!


Thank you! She truly was.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 24, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I am so appreciative and thankful. The vet's office has been so supportive after Shaya died; they sent me their condolences via a sympathy card, and today I stopped by the office as asked... they gave me a Christmas present... Among other things, I was gifted with a stethoscope.  Happy tears! We had talked about ways of making sure the others didn't have pneumonia, and I think it was mentioned that I didn't have a stethoscope. That was so kind of them, whoever all was involved! I believe this will be a blessing to me with my herd in the future.  God Bless them for their kindness! It is so wonderful to see these acts of kindness/love around you!





BlessedWithGoats said:


> They also waived her final bill... and
> ETA: appreciative/good tears



Just saw this… how awesome! I am so happy to hear that, pretty awesome vet ya got there!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 26, 2016)

I lost Basil tonight, not sure why. :'(


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 26, 2016)

Oooohhhhh NOOOO!  I am SOOOO sorry!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! And so soon after losing the others! There HAS to be some common denominator to this!


----------



## TAH (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh @BlessedWithGoats you are being hit hard. 
So sorry!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks guys :'( @Latestarter that could be... I'm going to see if I can try something different with their feed and see if that helps


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 26, 2016)

Prayers for you tonight  

I agree with Latestarter, I would look at each passing and search for similarities. Im so sorry


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 26, 2016)

Can you chill the body and get Basil in for a necropsy? Could they have gotten into something like chicken feed or the like?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 26, 2016)

So sorry 

I second a necropsy.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 26, 2016)

@Latestarter, they don't have access to the chicken feed or dog food or anything from where they are


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh Gosh!!...what a Blow...wish ya Strength and Wisdom!! It would be nice if ya can find out an answer to the 'Why'.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 26, 2016)

I am so sorry @BlessedWithGoats this is just too many to be coincidental.  I really hope you can get a necropsy done. While your one goat died from a ruptured abscess on the liver that  abscess is often secondary to another infection.  Have your goats been tested for CL?  But I seriously doubt that CL would kill 3 goats this close together as it is not commonly a disease they die from. If you can get a necropsy and it ends up being something like pneumonia make sure they find out what bacteria is present. 

I would look at parasites or pneumonia. And I would also look at their minerals and their selenium and copper levels. Minerals can play a big part in keeping other problems at bay. 

Again, I am so sorry this is happening, very very sad.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2016)

My heart is broken for you. I am so sorry my friend.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 27, 2016)

so sorry to hear


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2016)

Awww.....I am so sorry! Big hugs.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone, for all the help, suggestions, and condolences.  
The vets office took Basil in for a necropsy; the vet called this morning and stated it was liver flukes. I am planning on treating with Ivermectin Plus in the morning, after I call to confirm the dosages. Thank you @Southern by choice again for your insight into the dosage amounts.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm glad you found the reason.

Did your goats have coughs? I know you said they had pneumonia. The reason I ask is I was just reading in my Goat Medicine book that they can sometimes migrate to the lungs, which I did not know.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you.

Shaya did, but I don't remember Basil having one, and Buttercup I'm not sure. 

Shaya had a liver abcess, and pneumonia, but not parasites.
Basil had liver flukes, I don't think she had pneumonia.
Buttercup had... I'm not sure what. I didn't have any tests done on her.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 27, 2016)

I am glad you found a cause and now you can get the others treated and hopefully put this horrible episode behind you.   Liver flukes aren't something I have any experience with, hot dry summers can be a plus sometimes; slugs and snails don't stand a chance.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you @babsbag! This has been a tough year with my goats, but there has been some bright spots too.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 28, 2016)

@BlessedWithGoats, I'm so sorry you had to lose your sweet goats.    But, glad you have been able to find a cause & can start treating the rest of your goats.


----------



## sadieml (Dec 28, 2016)

@BlessedWithGoats --  I am so sorry that so much has gone badly for you, lately.  I will be glad to see 2016 end, as we lost 4 roos (1 to worms, 2 to heatstroke, and 1 ???) and a heretofore healthy cat to heatstroke!  We are awaiting kids due end of Jan, 1st of Feb.  It's a nice way to start a NEW YEAR!

Please, know that you are loved here and we all share your sorrows.  Remember, a sorrow shared is halved; a joy shared is doubled!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 28, 2016)

sadieml said:


> Remember, a sorrow shared is halved; a joy shared is doubled!


I love that @sadieml! Never heard that before, but it is so true!


----------



## sadieml (Dec 28, 2016)

I think my Nannie Harmon told me that.  She was an awesome woman of faith.  She's been gone more than 25 years and I still think of her daily.  She really made a difference in my life.  Born right across the dirt road from our house (at the old homestead) in 1894, stayed there until she was about 92.  She had 2 green arms.  She could grow anything from next to nothing and still climbed her pear tree to prune it at age 90.  My favorite quote, "There's nothing that ails you that can't be made better by goin' out and getting 2 good hands full of God's good earth."  She was quite a lady!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 28, 2016)

sadieml said:


> Remember, a sorrow shared is halved; a joy shared is doubled!


I like that! Thank you both, and @sadieml I am sorry for your losses too!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 31, 2016)

Saw this in one of my earlier journal posts. 
On a sad note, I buried Basil today


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 31, 2016)

Shaya 


Buttercup


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 31, 2016)

Ya know... One of the hardest things about this is that I'm missing Cookie again. True, I'm sad I lost the other three I did, but none of them hurt like Cookie does. I didn't realize she meant so much to me...  I love that goat...


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 31, 2016)

so sorry... You need a 1/2 dozen replacements...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you  She meant so much to me, but I didn't realize how much. She was a wonderful goat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2016)

I very much understand. I think of Star everyday or nearly everyday. Seems like I mention her in conversations as often as 2x a week probably.
Not sure why some animals just effect us more than others. 
Star's daughter was here a few days ago (her mini doe) ... looked just like her momma. Sweet just like her momma!
Made me miss her all the more.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 31, 2016)

right back. I'm saddened for you with losing Star and Callie. 
I imagine Cookie will be special to me still, years down the road, and Callie and Star will always be special to you... :'(


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 1, 2017)

hoping 2017 is a better year for everyone...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2017)

The best part about raising goats/sheep is that there is always new babies to get excited about. There is always new babies to pick your favorites to keep and love.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 3, 2017)

Update: I am focusing on getting the liverflukes gone, and getting everyone healthy. I hope that I will be able to have a couple of goats kid this Spring, but their health has to come first. Miracle is looking pretty healthy, (goat in my avatar), but she needs to gain weight, as she seems small. Calli also needs to grow before I breed her.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2017)

Do I see a ready made reason (excuse) to acquire a herd of ducks and geese? I mean they'll deal with the snails/slugs that carry the flukes in that stage... I sure hope you get it under control and I'm so sorry about your losses, but having some new kids would really be great! And would be a nice start to re-building your herd.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 4, 2017)

Lol, @Latestarter... Do I hear an enabler here? . Actually, some of my family members have ducks, even though they're not housed with/near the goats. We have chickens too. 
Yes, it will be nice to rebuild my herd, once this is under control.  I was almost ready to give up on goats a few times, but seeing kids and lambs has helped me. I love baby goats.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 4, 2017)

@Latestarter and ENABLER???? Nah, never!!!!!

OK, yes he has been known to make suggestions of that nature


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 17, 2017)

I am so saddened... I lost Miracle. Lab results came back today and show liverfluke and pneumonia. I also lost Charro and Calli, totaling six goats within ~ the last month. 
Have been treating with Ivermectin plus.


----------



## TAH (Jan 17, 2017)

I am so sorry! 

You are due for a break for sure!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 18, 2017)

WOW. You have certainly been tested to the limit with your goat herd. I am very sorry that this has happened, I know it is heartbreaking.  Praying that this is behind you.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear all this BWG  This a lot to have to take! Maybe time to swap over to valbazen or one of the others that are used/available? What you're using may no longer be effective against them. I hope you're treating the whole herd. I just did a quick search and came up with the following:

The availability of flukicidal drugs varies depending on which country you live in. Some are available worldwide, others are only available in certain countries.


Below is a list of currently available drugs. I recommend googling them to see whether they are available in your country:

Triclabendazole (probably the most common and universally available)
Oxyclozanide
Clorsulon
Albendazole
Netobimin
Rafoxanide
Closantel 

Always check the instructions before using any of these drugs on any livestock. Some brands may be designed to be used on a particular breeds, check this out before purchasing.

from: http://kippax-farms.co.uk/treat-liver-fluke-sheep-goats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you everyone, and thanks LS for the info! I just started treating them about a month ago. I did the follow-up dose a week ago, and will likely need to do it again.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> I hope you're treating the whole herd.


Yes, I am.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2017)

Having recently lost 6, how many remain? I don't recall your herd size, but that's a lot of animals to lose! I feel so bad for you. You must be pretty devastated. I know I would be. Hope you find the fortitude to hang in there and continue to move forward.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 18, 2017)

So sorry for the losses you've endured.  Just curious - did your goats have bottle jaw?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry    that's got to be heartbreaking losing so many


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2017)

so sorry to hear


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you... 
@Latestarter I have 1 doe and 3 bucks left. It is possible the doe is bred, but if not, I'm going to wait to breed her.
@frustratedearthmother None of the necropsy results mentioned that, but what does bottle jaw look like?

Thanks everyone


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sure hope ya can get a handle on this situation and conquer it and put it behind you once and for all.   We only have 3 and can only imagine the utter disappointment that you must be feeling at this time, but those that you still have are certainly depending on you and ya have to muster on for their sakes and for yourself also. It is very easy to give up and walk away, but it takes character and fortitude to press forward and Overcome. It certainly is a devastating Blow, but the only way to Honor Cookie and all that she meant to you is to recover and move forward and leave this very "Dark Spot" behind you, pickup the pcs and regroup for those coming and the meaning and memories to be made with them. Our Prayers and Thoughts are certainly with you thru all of this and it is times like this that make us Stronger to face the future.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 18, 2017)

Bottle jaw is a kind of swelling under the chin and jaw...more like  edema than a true swelling.  Found a pic on Google...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Thank you...
> @Latestarter I have 1 doe and 3 bucks left. It is possible the doe is bred, but if not, I'm going to wait to breed her.
> @frustratedearthmother None of the necropsy results mentioned that, but what does bottle jaw look like?
> 
> Thanks everyone


WOW. 6 is a number, a big number when talking about losses. But 6 out of 10 is a HUGE number. I hope it was only the liver flukes and that is all behind you now.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Bottle jaw is a kind of swelling under the chin and jaw...more like  edema than a true swelling.  Found a pic on Google...
> 
> View attachment 26644
> 
> View attachment 26644


Ok, thanks.  None of them had anything like that as far as I remember.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure hope ya can get a handle on this situation and conquer it and put it behind you once and for all.   We only have 3 and can only imagine the utter disappointment that you must be feeling at this time, but those that you still have are certainly depending on you and ya have to muster on for their sakes and for yourself also. It is very easy to give up and walk away, but it takes character and fortitude to press forward and Overcome. It certainly is a devastating Blow, but the only way to Honor Cookie and all that she meant to you is to recover and move forward and leave this very "Dark Spot" behind you, pickup the pcs and regroup for those coming and the meaning and memories to be made with them. Our Prayers and Thoughts are certainly with you thru all of this and it is times like this that make us Stronger to face the future.


Thank you! Yes, it is hard, and sometimes I have thought of giving up goats... But I would miss them, I love goats. By the Grace of God I'll be able to move past this.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruce said:


> WOW. 6 is a number, a big number when talking about losses. But 6 out of 10 is a HUGE number. I hope it was only the liver flukes and that is all behind you now.


Thank you, I hope so too! There was some pneumonia involved too, but was probably secondary to the flukes.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow, I am just getting caught up on your journal. I am so so sad to read this. Big hugs. I know what you mean about how Cookies daughters being special and like losing another part of Cookie. We are dreading losing Sadie since she is all we have left of Rumely. It seems like many, many people are having a rough go of losing folks and animals and i HATE it. My heart just hurts for you.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2017)

I am so sorry that you have lost so many goats. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 18, 2017)

Be careful when it comes to switching wormers, some of them can cause birth defects…


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Be careful when it comes to switching wormers, some of them can cause birth defects…



I plan on sticking with the Ivermectin Plus, unless I find out that it is not working, or something like that.  Thank you GW


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

I am thankful for each of the goats I had that I lost, and thankful for the ones I still have. Losing Miracle has been one of the hardest; she was so beautiful inside and out. I am deeply saddened.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2017)

that you can get everything back on track


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Just love those 'Boots' she has...Knee highs.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 21, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just love those 'Boots' she has...Knee highs.



Her knees look dirty in this pic.  
She actually used to have tan markings on her head/neck! Kinda hard to believe at first, because she looks white! Occasionally you can see faint tan spots still.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Comet, the one in the avatar, has sprinklings of brown hairs sprinkled in the white, mainly down his back. With such a distinction between the brown and white it doesn't show up unless you are very close to him. He is such a character, and if it is in your hand, he is willing to give it a Taste, just in case it might be a Treat.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 21, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Comet, the one in the avatar, has sprinklings of brown hairs sprinkled in the white, mainly down his back. With such a distinction between the brown and white it doesn't show up unless you are very close to him. He is such a character, and if it is in your hand, he is willing to give it a Taste, just in case it might be a Treat.


Give 'em a hug for me please!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I posted this pic before... I love it. This was Cookie, my favorite doe.  She was a sweetheart.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

She was very pretty.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 27, 2017)

She was a lovely girl.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you both  I miss her dearly. I think she was beautiful on the inside too, she was so sweet...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes, she was a lovely doe and will always occupy a special place in your heart.


----------



## TAH (Jan 27, 2017)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

You really need another beautiful doe to help fill/cover the hole that she left behind... There will always be a scar, but the love and care you provide won't be wasted.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone 
I didn't realize fully how much she meant to me until I lost her last April...


----------



## babsbag (Jan 27, 2017)

There is always that special one, mine is named Moonpie and the dairy is all her fault.  Cookie was a very pretty girl.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 27, 2017)

The last couple of months have been crazy and pretty stressful... I miss those lil goats. 
A wise friend advised me to hold off on getting any more goats right now; I was planning on getting two milking does in May. I've thought and prayed about this, and I believe she is right. So I will not be getting those two does right now. This saddens me, but I think it's best for the goats at this point. I will hopefully raise rabbits this Spring-Fall, and maybe next year I can add some more goats to my herd. But for now, I need to be grateful for what I have left, and focus on getting them where they need to be. God is Good, and will help me get through this.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 27, 2017)

Glad you finally have some answers.  Sorry you've had such heart ache.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sometimes we just have to take the time for us to Heal thru things and "Events" of our lives. Sometimes we have to have time to think about things, and the acceptance of His Will in our lives. It isn't always easy, but there is always a "Path thru the Storm".


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

Calli (left) and Shaya (right).


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 3, 2017)

What a nice looking pair!...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you! They were Cookie's twin girls...  Sadly, I lost both of them. But I found pictures again on my camera yesterday, from months ago, and that was one of the pics


----------



## TAH (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 3, 2017)

Those are pictures to save forever.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

Love this pic I found of Basil! She was so frustrating at times, but she was my favorite milker.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

Miracle


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

My sweet Shaya I called her Super Sweetie... she really was


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

Miss Latte... her body condition looks to be improving, so I am grateful for that! This is a pic of her that was on my camera from months ago


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

@Southern by choice this one's for you, and for all the other dog lovers!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

My boy


----------



## TAH (Mar 3, 2017)

! 

What breed is your white dog?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

TAH said:


> !
> 
> What breed is your white dog?


To the best of my knowledge, he's a Great Pyrenees/Anatolian Shepherd mix


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2017)

TAH said:


> !
> 
> What breed is your white dog?


lol i keep telling her he's not 

Odon  is


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 3, 2017)

I have had so much going on lately, I don't have a lot of time, for looking at other's threads.  I've enjoyed catching up on yours. I know I saw it back, when you lost your baby, in April. But, totally loved seeing her and the others. She truly was a beautiful goat!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2017)

LOL @Southern by choice... 
Thanks @Devonviolet! Cookie was one of a kind


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2017)

Hope that you can start rebuilding your herd soon,  I know having our does has helped us through some tough days!

So are you planning to add some ducks or geese to help with slug and snail control?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 4, 2017)

Hang in there


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you  
My siblings have ducks, but I may get a few of my own... I haven't seen many snails near the goats though.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 4, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Hang in there


Thank you


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 13, 2017)

I bred two of my rabbits last week, and hopefully they are due April 9th  Hopefully it will be warmer by then, and I plan to stuff part of their house with hay or straw.  
Will have to post some pics of the mommas 
 Love baby bunnies... I'm looking forward to having some baby bunnies again.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## sadieml (Mar 19, 2017)

@BlessedWithGoats, My heart goes out to you.  You have had so many losses, and still have taken the time to comfort me about my ONE loss.  You are so kind, and although I do not profess to know God's mind, I'm sure your losses were not without reason.  I always assume that while I may never know the reasons, God is in control of everything, and will not give me more to bear than I can manage _with His help._  We now have 2 bucklings to replace their father, our sweet Jaeger, whom we lost in Jan..  I hope your situation will soon be better, and I have no doubt that baby bunnies will help!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 20, 2017)

sadieml said:


> @BlessedWithGoats, My heart goes out to you.  You have had so many losses, and still have taken the time to comfort me about my ONE loss.  You are so kind, and although I do not profess to know God's mind, I'm sure your losses were not without reason.  I always assume that while I may never know the reasons, God is in control of everything, and will not give me more to bear than I can manage _with His help._  We now have 2 bucklings to replace their father, our sweet Jaeger, whom we lost in Jan..  I hope your situation will soon be better, and I have no doubt that baby bunnies will help!


Aww, @sadieml it is so good to hear from you 
Thank you for your kind words and encouragement! I know God has all things under control, and while I don't quite understand why they died yet, I know He still loves me and has a plan for me.  Please please please do not diminish the loss of Jaeger... I may have lost a greater number, but that is not what matters. The hurt you felt is still very real. I'm glad that you are feeling better, and am glad to "see" you again


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 9, 2017)

Annelise had 6 kits today!! Excited!

Annelise...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 9, 2017)

I wanna go hold them, lol 
They gotta stay in their box and stay warm tonight. I did hug one though


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 15, 2017)

Annelise had 6, but lost one, and Alissa had 3! I love them! Super happy that Annelise's litter is all brown or brown based, except one! The one she lost was white with brown markings.  I love brown bunnies! God is good. 
Held some of them in my hand to get some pics...

One of Annelise's... I love this one!




One of Alissa's ❤


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 15, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## sadieml (Apr 18, 2017)

Such bee-you-ti-full kits!  I'm glad we decided NOT to breed our 2 bunny-girls for Easter babies.  DH kinda thought that "Easter bunnies" equals unwanted, poorly treated pets that end-up dumped in the woods.  NOW, however, I'm dying for some babies!  Also, our barbu d'uccle started sitting a clutch of about 18 eggs today.  Last June we had 1 of 24 hatch, but in Feb. they had hatched 18 for 18, so here's hoping for good things.  

BTW, our darling 15-year-old Tortoise-shell kitty, Fran, died on Good Friday.  She was just 1 month older than my DD.  Kimmy was very saddened at her passing, but we had her for 15 awesome years.  Sweetest cat EVER!  ...and a great huntress, always bringing us trophies.  We are remembering her through happy tears.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 18, 2017)

Love the bunny pics! Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 18, 2017)

sadieml said:


> Such bee-you-ti-full kits!  I'm glad we decided NOT to breed our 2 bunny-girls for Easter babies.  DH kinda thought that "Easter bunnies" equals unwanted, poorly treated pets that end-up dumped in the woods.  NOW, however, I'm dying for some babies!  Also, our barbu d'uccle started sitting a clutch of about 18 eggs today.  Last June we had 1 of 24 hatch, but in Feb. they had hatched 18 for 18, so here's hoping for good things.
> 
> BTW, our darling 15-year-old Tortoise-shell kitty, Fran, died on Good Friday.  She was just 1 month older than my DD.  Kimmy was very saddened at her passing, but we had her for 15 awesome years.  Sweetest cat EVER!  ...and a great huntress, always bringing us trophies.  We are remembering her through happy tears.



Aww! Smart thinking of your DH.  I actually didn't plan mine to be around Easter, lol. I will either sell or process the ones I don't retain, Lord Willing. 
Best wishes on your hatchings!
Sorry to hear about your beloved cat   It is hard to let them go. Wish I could give you a real hug.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 18, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Love the bunny pics! Congrats!


Thank you! Two of the ones I looked at today had their eyes open!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello everyone!
I know I've been really absent from BYH... So much going on for me right now. Just started catching up a little bit today, but only finished with a couple of threads lol.
I still have Latte and my 4 boys. The little guy I had given to my Dad was given back to me (thank you Dad!), he's my surviving "Cookie baby". He's her grandson. Still makes me so sad to have lost her. She was so special. I'm grateful I had her, and I miss her so much.
I am adding two doelings to my herd in a couple of weeks Lord Willing! I am excited for that! I am planning on diminishing the size of my current rabbit herd, and putting a bunch in the freezer. I bred for meat anyway, and I feel it's just too much for me to keep a whole lot of them right now.
Odon has worked with me a couple of times on herding training, and he's been working on car rides too. 
I ended up using Valbazen on the goats after the Ivomec plus; I still need to run fecals on everyone to get an updated count. I've done a few here and there, but need to set time and do them all at once. Working on minerals etc, and was able to get a second electric fence and a fence charger, so can have the boys and girls both out in the electric fence at the same time now!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 15, 2017)

for your new additions!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 28, 2017)

Things have been busy here, prepping for winter and improving my herd management/housing. I brought home my two new doelings a week ago Sunday; they are sweethearts! Especially Josie, she just loves attention. Josie is 5 months old, and Eliza is almost 3 months old.
A family member has been helping me build a new house for the does. This one should be more winter-ready than my previous one. This will be good, and hopefully will help prevent pneumonia and some of the other issues I ran into this past winter. That was probably the hardest winter I've ever been through, and I want to prepare as much as I can to prevent it from happening again. The goats have been in that same area for a couple of years now, so it'll be good to move them to a new spot and let that land heal anyway. I will try and get some pictures of the new barn. I have the roof to finish, plus the rest of the walls. My brother will be making the doors, as he is better at that type of thing than I am. I am very grateful for his help!
I learned many things this year, and @Southern by choice has been a great help. I ran fecals on Josie and Eliza after I brought them home, within a week of bringing them home. I learned that moving goats/dehorning them/etc can cause a stress bloom with parasites, and that fecals should be done a couple of days after bringing them home. I am still learning how to do the fecals, but I can get a better idea of how the goats are doing than I could before. I find it still takes me a while to do one though, but hopefully it'll be streamlined with practice.
I will try and post pictures soon of Josie and Eliza!
I got another electric-netting fence this year, as well as the solar fencer! So now I can have both the girls and the boys out at the same time.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 29, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I got another electric-netting fence this year, as well as the solar fencer! So now I can have both the girls and the boys out at the same time.


That is a BIG plus, you would rather they have access to the out of doors as much as possible. More browsing, less "in the shelter" poop removal


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm liking that netting also.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes, that netting is a blessing! Speaking of which, I've got to get out there and get the goats out.
Need to work on the goat house, and will try to take some pics of it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 30, 2017)

Eliza is in the back left corner of the pic, and Josie is in front of her


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 30, 2017)

I love this girl!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 30, 2017)

Eliza is harder to get a good pic of, but she is a good girl too!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 30, 2017)

They are looking good and hope all the dealings with difficult situations will subside and give ya a fresh clean start with these 2 beautiful girls....


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 31, 2017)

They always bring a smile.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 31, 2017)

My my they are pretty girls; looks like they are smiling.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you!
Lord Willing I will breed Latte and Josie this year, and most likely wait on Eliza, she's younger than Josie. I am looking forward to goats milk again


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 8, 2017)

Here's a pic of the goat barn-in-progress... Need to do the doors and finish putting plywood around the sides and on the roof, plus a few other things.


----------



## rosti (Sep 9, 2017)

How neat! I have a strong affinity for nature/rustic things like that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 9, 2017)

I like that rustic look too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 9, 2017)

I LOVE this! 

You are an amazing person, so dedicated to your goats. 
Asking God to bless all your efforts!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 9, 2017)

rosti said:


> How neat! I have a strong affinity for nature/rustic things like that.





frustratedearthmother said:


> I like that rustic look too!



Thank you!



Southern by choice said:


> I LOVE this!
> 
> You are an amazing person, so dedicated to your goats.
> Asking God to bless all your efforts!


  Thank you, that warmed my heart...


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 11, 2017)

Looking really nice! Grats and hope you have an easy winter.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 19, 2017)

Cleaned Josie and Eliza's pen tonight, plus the bucks' houses. Still have cleaning to do before Winter, and I need to get the doe's house finished.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 26, 2017)

Well, CL has changed my plans, lol.

I am waiting to get the results back for Latte and Carmella before deciding what we will do with them. I'd started using boards for the new house from the old does house, and then found out the doe in that pen has CL, and possibly the other two that were in there with her. @Southern by choice I originally told you I took the boards from the nearby pen; then realized later some of them had actually come from that pen.  Going to post an update on the CL thread I started, too. So, I may not end up putting the new doelings in the new house after all.

Eliza and Josie are a blessing, and Josie especially is such a sweetheart. She loves affection. I love goats like that.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 17, 2018)

This afternoon I checked the goat's eyelid color, and ran a few fecals. I'm thankful I didn't find hardly any parasites on the fecals... I am not an expert, and am still gaining experience doing them, but I think there were only a few eggs each. @Southern by choice 
I am not sure if they are barberpole or not... 

Eyelid color was not great, ranging from light pink to medium-light pink. I have been giving them Vitamin A D E and B12 paste from Kaeco, but was gone for a week so it was about a week ago that I gave it to them last. I gave them some tonight.

Three more months until Josie is due! Hoping for some doelings to retain. 

I am still unsure on what to do with the new goat house we were making. I had taken some pressboard from the old goat pen where the CL+ goats were before realizing they had CL. I don't know if they had rubbed against those boards and contaminated them, and I was using them on the new house (and not worrying about spreading CL, not knowing they had it, so didn't worry about contaminating other things). I did spray the boards with bleach water this Summer/Fall, but is that sufficient? Would it be likely the ground got contaminated? Josie and Eliza can't stay where they are indefinitely, and especially if Josie has doeling(s). What do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry you're dealing with this. I think if you sprayed them down with bleach last fall, I'd do so again, just to be sure, and then I'd feel safe using them. That's just me... Having never dealt with the issue, I don't know. You know I follow your thread, so I'll look forward to happy updates over time.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 31, 2018)

https://blessedwithgoatsfarms.weebly.com/blog/gia


----------



## TAH (Mar 31, 2018)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> https://blessedwithgoatsfarms.weebly.com/blog/gia


Gosh, is she a cutie!!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 1, 2018)

I’ve read your journal. I hope things go well with Josie kidding! You are due for some better times!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 1, 2018)

cute puppy! Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 1, 2018)

Thank you all! @Wehner Homestead, thank you... though I have gone through some hard times, I also know I have truly been blessed. Gia is a reminder of how Gracious God is...  I am looking forward to kidding season!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 3, 2018)

Congrats on the beautiful new puppy. I know you're looking for great things from her. I hope all you wish comes to pass for you!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 4, 2018)

Aussies!!! Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you!

Gia is doing very well, and we've begun her training. She is learning sit and no biting, among other things.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm selling my goats... I have some financial obligations that I want to take care of faster, the goats were causing me to have financial obligations which were stressful, and everything I was doing was just too much at the time. Josie and Eliza went back to their breeder. I have Donatello and Leo that I am looking for new homes for.

I'm at peace with this, and am excited to be closer to reaching some financial goals. (I do still like goats, but I feel like this is what I should do right now.)

Lord Willing I will be keeping all three of my dogs, and raising Australian Shepherd's in the future! I need to figure out what name I want to use for the Aussies... I may stick with BlessedWithGoats, or I may use something else. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 26, 2018)

Sometimes you just know what you need to do. I’m glad you are at peace with it. You’ve crossed my mind several times lately. You should share pics of your Aussies. I just got another!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 26, 2018)

We support ya in whatever your endeavors are, or consist of...."time" pushes us all forward and that brings changes, abilities, needs, and desires all have to be adjusted to consider those changes.....if raising Aussies gives ya a spark of energy and makes more sense to workout finances and avoids the grueling winter weather there tending to goats....then, I for one understand and don't blame ya in the least.....I'll surely be watching for your updates and pics of the pack....


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 26, 2018)

Hope you find them excellent homes. Maybe you'll still be able to visit them time to time? Wishing you the best moving forward with your new goals! Hope you'll stay with us here as well.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks y'all! 

@Latestarter : The does went back to their breeder, who is a friend of mine, so I actually did get to see them since I sold them! I'm here on BYH still, but browse more than I post.  Thank you!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 26, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead congrats on your new Aussie!

@CntryBoy777 Thank you!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 26, 2018)

sometimes life takes us in a different direction for a reason or a season.   i'm glad you're ok with all that's going on with you right now.  beautiful aussies.  God bless.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you @goatgurl!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 27, 2018)

Beautiful/handsome dogs!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision to make but you did what you need to do, and are comfortable with it, to meet life goals. Can't ask for anything more than that.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks @Wehner Homestead! I'm excited and looking forward to raising these dogs, Lord Willing. 

Thanks @Bruce! Y'all are so supportive.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice looking dogs! Hope all goes well for your new adventure!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 28, 2018)

Thank you @Hens and Roos!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 1, 2018)

Lord Willing I am going to be using TrulyBlessed Aussies as the name for my Aussies.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 2, 2018)

So when the new dogs have puppies, they will be TBA pups...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 2, 2018)

I was discussing this subject with @rosti recently, and I think I'll use TrulyBlessed and then whatever the pups name is, when naming pups, as if I include "Aussies" it'll take up more space.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2018)

I never posted back here I guess, but my website is up! TrulyBlessedAussies.com

Gia is 10 months old now! She's a sweetie!

I still have two bucks that I need to let go, things haven't worked out for me to do so yet. After that though I don't have any goats for now. I'm okay with it, and ready for the change.

I have a couple of rabbits, but plan to pare down on those some more too, Lord Willing. I will probably only keep my favorite buck, Benny.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 14, 2018)

Lord Willing the bucks will go to the processor on Wednesday, as I have the day off. I'm ready, to be honest.

Missing some of the does I had lost... like Basil, Latte, Cookie, Shaya... sometimes I think of one of them and I just miss them.

Played with Gia tonight.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Carla D (Dec 14, 2018)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> View attachment 52648


Beautiful dog.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2018)

It's tough as the crossover takes place, but after a bit, the memories will make you smile as you proceed to make new ones with the coming litters!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 15, 2018)

I treasure the time I was able to spend with ours too....and I really do miss them, but life has taken them from me and the "world" that we knew....but, it has also opened new doors of opportunity for us to walk thru....it won't be the same, it never is....but, we will cherish the past and the memories made as we move forward into new adventures. There may come a day that we can again have some animals, but those of the past will never return....so, it is their memory and pics that will stay forever with us....but I won't miss dealing with the frozen water or the struggles endured tending to them while in pain from the weather and climbing the hills to do it. I too hope that ya can find comfort in your new adventures and peace in your memories....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 20, 2018)

Donatello and Leo went to the processor yesterday. It's a bit odd at the moment, not having goats... first time in a few years!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Dec 20, 2018)

Will you consider changing your screen name? Guess the signature may need adjusting as well? I'm sure it was sad to see them go, but now you can concentrate all your efforts towards the dogs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 20, 2018)

Why change the screen name? She was still Blessed With Goats.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 20, 2018)

Throwing hands up, palms out, and stepping back... was just asking...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 20, 2018)

Doesn’t bother me. 

She’s been on since 2015, it’d be strange just to change the screen name. 

I believe there is another member here on BYH that has goat lady (or something similar) in the screen name, but got out of goats and into sheep (if I remember right).


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone. 

No worries LS, you're fine!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 24, 2018)

Wishing you all a Blessed Christmas filled with God's Love!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2019)

My sweet girl Gia is one year old today! I praise God for her, she is such a special part of my life!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2019)

And beautiful too!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you Bruce!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 2, 2019)

It is easy to see why she is a favorite and there is Joy in her eyes, for sure!!....


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 2, 2019)

What a happy looking pup! I'm sure it's a reflection of her owner!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2019)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 5, 2019)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Annelise had 6, but lost one, and Alissa had 3! I love them! Super happy that Annelise's litter is all brown or brown based, except one! The one she lost was white with brown markings.  I love brown bunnies! God is good.
> Held some of them in my hand to get some pics...
> 
> One of Annelise's... I love this one!
> ...


Adorable babies! Congrats!


----------

